# Large-scale PMK/MDP2P synth questions



## msi

From my limited knowledge, there are two best ways to create PMK/MDP2P: (For MDMA production)
One using Safrole and the other using PMK glycidate and hydrochloric acid (I think)


1. Does anyone know any good guides for either reactions
2. Am I correct when I say that the PMK glycidate method creates Racemic MDP2P? If so, how can I turn it into regular MDP2P
3. Does anyone know any good suppliers/places to get the chemicals required for large-scale?

Thanks!


----------



## William Dampier

msi said:


> From my limited knowledge, there are two best ways to create PMK/MDP2P: (For MDMA production)
> One using Safrole and the other using PMK glycidate and hydrochloric acid (I think)



msiGlycidate easier


msi said:


> 1. Does anyone know any good guides for either reactions


There are several routes, we will proceed from the availability of reagents in your region


msi said:


> 2. Am I correct when I say that the PMK glycidate method creates Racemic MDP2P? If so, how can I turn it into regular MDP2P


All variants racemate


msi said:


> 3. Does anyone know any good suppliers/places to get the chemicals required for large-scale?


If the start is glycidate, we can try to help. Write in PM


----------



## artificialmango

William Dampier said:


> Glycidate easier
> 
> There are several routes, we will proceed from the availability of reagents in your region
> 
> All variants racemate
> 
> If the start is glycidate, we can try to help. Write in PM



William DampierI would very much be interested in the same advice, could I write to you in PM?


----------



## Mikrobiome

Same


----------



## HCL

Same

somebody can post some good suppliers for pmk glycidate?


----------



## William Dampier

HCL said:


> somebody can post some good suppliers for pmk glycidate?



HCLCreate a ticket


----------



## Gus_Fring

so... it seems i have the same problem as many people has... the new ETHYL GLY is hard to get proper results...i have the same issue as other posts here, this brown dense oil which looks very dirty... the recipe i followed:

-MIX 1.4 LT water and 240 gr NaOH and 1 kg eth-gly-pmk at 80º for an hour
- add 650g HCL at 80º mix an hour too (is not too muich hcl?)
-then separator
-then brine wash+ water wash 2 times 
-separator
-then vacuum distill (not done yet because i didnt be sure that ive made ok) 
-then separator , thats to remove acidity (why...i already did the brine.... dont know)
-then again 500 ml water and separator
-the vacuum distill till all water goes
-voila


this is the recipe i had from my pmk seller... but qhen i asked some unclear details , he dont knw..he just sale it.

so my questions here:

suggestions for all the steps ? like temperatures , times and other advices?
i readed here to add the hcl at the same temp of the first step, could be that the key to obtain clear oil?

tnx guys


----------



## William Dampier

Gus_Fring said:


> suggestions for all the steps ? like temperatures , times and other advices?
> i readed here to add the hcl at the same temp of the first step, could be that the key to obtain clear oil?



Gus_FringTry to start the temperature of the reaction with sodium hydroxide at 20-21*C, and add the time up to 12 hours.


----------



## Mikrobiome

William Dampier said:


> Try to start the temperature of the reaction with sodium hydroxide at 20-21*C, and add the time up to 12 hours.



William DampierWhich time? The mixing with hydroxide time, the mixing with hcl time, or what?


----------



## artificialmango

I tried to PM you with some pretty critical questions but havent heard back in weeks... Is there another way in which to directly contact you or other experts? There is a process I have mapped out and i would like to have it validated by experienced eyes if possible.



William Dampier said:


> Create a ticket



William Dampier


----------



## Selassi

U can try posting it here, i bet there are some people here with xp in this field...


----------



## Honolulu98

Perhaps we need a video on how to synthesize the new Chinese PMK to MDMA, it would solve many doubts.

I would be encouraged to do it if someone shows me step by step, I have 1kg of PMK since January and it is untouched.


----------



## William Dampier

Honolulu98 said:


> Perhaps we need a video on how to synthesize the new Chinese PMK to MDMA, it would solve many doubts.



Honolulu98Simple reaction. The problem is raw materials.


Honolulu98 said:


> I would be encouraged to do it if someone shows me step by step, I have 1kg of PMK since January and it is untouched.


CAS number of substance, in PM, so as not to flood here. If we do this, publish it here.


----------



## Honolulu98

William Dampier said:


> Simple reaction. The problem is raw materials.
> 
> CAS number of substance, in PM, so as not to flood here. If we will do this, publish it here.



William Dampier
the CAS number of the substance I have is: 28578-16-7

I can get the materials that are needed without much problem, I'm good at searching.

I would love to be able to provide some help to the forum regarding this issue, there is nothing clear about the production of MDMA and some photos/videos would be good for the community. Or a tutor to guide us step by step and then post it on the forum. I would encourage you to document it.


----------



## Darkie1990

William Dampier said:


> Try to start the temperature of the reaction with sodium hydroxide at 20-21*C, and add the time up to 12 hours.



William DampierSo dh2o with sodium hydroxide mix at 20*C and add pmk glycidate at this temp? If so do you heat up in those 12 hours to 80*C? Or you keep it at 20*C for 12 hours?


----------



## callmecharlie

My interpretation from what William has said, is to keep it at 20 degrees (room temp) for 12 hours. So no, don’t heat.


----------



## IM BATMAN

William Dampier said:


> Try to start the temperature of the reaction with sodium hydroxide at 20-21*C, and add the time up to 12 hours.



William Dampierbut this could work maybe for old pmk.... this new waxy stuff will not melt at 20ªc.... IMO the minimun temp. should be just above the melting point of this stuff...33º ...otherwise we will do the saponification incorrectly, withour the wax melted i mean.... im right?


----------



## William Dampier

A freshly prepared aqueous solution of alkali will give a temperature. If we cooled the solution, at a low temperature, the reaction should also go.


----------



## IM BATMAN

William Dampier said:


> A freshly prepared aqueous solution of alkali will give a temperature. If we cooled the solution, at a low temperature, the reaction should also go.



William Dampierbut the problem is that the short upscale in temp given by the NAOH is not enough for melt it.... its a big and solid rock normally , and mortering that its a pain... very dificult since it sticks everywhere


----------



## William Dampier

IM BATMAN said:


> but the problem is that the short upscale in temp given by the NAOH is not enough for melt it.... its a big and solid rock normally , and mortering that its a pain... very dificult since it sticks everywhere



IM BATMANCan be done at any temperature, starting at room temperature. The higher the temperature, the faster the reaction, but also the greater the chance of getting by-products.


----------



## IM BATMAN

William Dampier said:


> Can be done at any temperature, starting at room temperature. The higher the temperature, the faster the reaction, but also the greater the chance of getting by-products.



William Dampierso... you say the saponification will be done even when the wax never melts? in solid state?


----------



## lulysunny

I think a constant temperature of 70°C to 80°C is better


----------



## William Dampier

IM BATMAN said:


> so... you say the saponification will be done even when the wax never melts? in solid state?



IM BATMANWith a water-solution of alkali, yes. It will take much more time.


----------



## snowbones

Hello William, can this powder be used as is? i can confirm i have this powder but melt point , which is 33-35c, also waxy and sticky. what ratio of alkali to powder do i need to use ? and after the reaction, am i left with mdp2p ? i was told this was originally p2p in which it is not as it was a crystal at room temp, not a pale yellow oil like p2p is, but i also just had pmk glycidate which was a white powder which i added some h20 + EtOh , evap , reflux with h20 + hcl and was left with mdp2p. have since reduced it successfully to mdma. so i am gathering this waxy powder will have the same end result? i am slightly confused,
thanks


----------

